# And the winners of the GT-Userbike Contest 2009 are...



## mountymaus (26. Mai 2009)

So ihr Lieben, nun habe ich es endlich geschafft alle Stimmen auszuzählen.
Ich möchte allen Gewinnern recht herzlich gratulieren.

Hier mal die Ranglisten der Kategorien.







Die Angaben sind ohne Gewähr!!​


Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob es euch recht ist, wenn wir das mit den Sachpreisen etwas verzögern können.
1. es fehlen noch ein paar Bilder und Preise
2. bin ich beruflich noch sehr eingespannt
3. sind wir nächste Woch ab Samstag dann im Urlaub und müssen da auch noch einiges für vorbereiten und wir wissen noch nicht, ob wir im Urlaub I-Net haben.

Gruß Insa

*Die ersten drei der Kategorie Hardtail*

*Erster versus*




*Zweiter Ketterechts*




*Dritter laxerone*





*Die ersten drei der Kategorie Titan*

*Erster zaskar-le*




*Zweiter Ketterechts*




*Dritter versus*





*Die ersten drei der Kategorie Classic*

*Erster hoeckle*




*Zweiter Manni1599*




*Dritter zaskar-le*





*Die ersten drei der Kategorie Fully*

*Erster Ketterechts*




*Zweiter Stefan9113*





*Dritter moitrich*





*Die ersten drei der Kategorie 28'er*

*Erster versus*




*Zweiter DeepStar23*




*Dritter neuroncrust*





*Die ersten drei der Kategorie Singlespeeder*

*Erster kelme*




*Zweiter tomasius*





*Dritter Hoerni*





*Die ersten und einzigen drei der Kategorie DDD*

*Erster SpeedyR*




*Zweiter gt-heini*




*Dritter mountymaus*





*Die ersten drei der Kategorie BMX*

*Erster GT-Oldschool*




*Zweiter GT-Sassy*




*Dritter MUD´doc*


----------



## tomasius (27. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch an versus*, zaskar-le, GT- Oldschool, Ketterechts, hoeckle, kelme, speedyR!   

Insa, Danke für die tolle Durchführung!   

Im Urlaub hat man doch *kein* Internet, sonst wäre es doch keine Erholung! Am Wasser kann man zwar auch Surfen, aber das funktioniert irgendwie anders.  - In diesem Sinne: Schöne Ferien!






Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch umbuchen. Hier mein Vorschlag:






Und jetzt werde ich mir einreden, dass (m)ein zweiter Platz sehr, sehr gut ist...  - Und ich plane ab heute für den Wettbewerb 2010. Meine Zielsetzung ist natürlich das Triple! 

Und jetzt noch fix die Signatur ändern...

Tom 

*= Schade, ein Triple hätte ich schon erwartet! Du nicht?  Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2009)

toll!!!
 meine favoriten sind ganz vorne dabei.... mein geschmack kann gar nicht so abartig sein!
hoffe das nächste mal auch mit einem teil mitmischen zu können


----------



## hoeckle (27. Mai 2009)

Liebe Insa! Dir herzlichen Dank für die Umsetzung des Wettbewerbs. Warst ein würdiger Nachfolger des Master of Ceremony.
Geniesst euren Urlaub!


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2009)

1000 dank an insa und für die vielen stimmen für meine bikes!!!



tomasius schrieb:


> *= Schade, ein Triple hätte ich schon erwartet! Du nicht?  Glückwunsch!



ein tripel? wo denkst du hin!  































wie nennt man das denn, wenn man 5mal gewinnt - quintel?


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob es euch recht ist, wenn wir das mit den Sachpreisen etwas verzögern können.



deswegen bloss keinen stress!



mountymaus schrieb:


> 3. sind wir nächste Woch ab Samstag dann im Urlaub ...



zu dem thema bekommt ihr noch bescheid


----------



## hoeckle (27. Mai 2009)

@insa

das mit den preisen hat zeit. um die ging es ja auch nicht.....



versus schrieb:


> wie nennt man das denn, wenn man 5mal gewinnt - quintel?


 

überheblich....????


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> überheblich....????



nein, wirklich nicht. ich freue mich tatsächlich wie bolle, dass ich 3 platzierung bekommen habe und dass so viele meinen geschmack in sachen bikes teilen 

gerade weil es diemal wirklich viele sehr geile bikes hatte und ich teilweise ewig mit der punktevergabe gebraucht habe.


----------



## oliversen (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschoen an Insa fuer die Durchfuehrung sowie and an Alle die mitgemacht haben.

Wieder einmal muss ich feststellen das mein Geschmack nicht wirklich dem der beiten Masse entspricht. Dies zeigt sich bei meinen Favoriten wie auch bei meinen Bikes. Insbesondere beim den Titanern bin ich heuer angetreten und habe echt geglaubt ich koennte was reisen. Nun muss ich mich bei Insa nochmal bedanken. Denn haette Sie selbst ihr Bike nicht eingestellt, wuerde ich mich heute auf dem letzten Titan-Platz wiederfinden. ;-)

Wahnsinn, dabei ist mein Bike das geilste MTB auf der Welt!!!

Aber irgentwie kann man ja mit GT's nur gewinnen.....
In dem Sinne...

Danke nochmals

oliversen


----------



## alf2 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich war auf Urlaub und hab den ganzen Contest verpasst (ansonsten hätte ich mein Sanction ev. bei den Fullies antreten lassen).

Umso mehr bin ich jetzt beeindruckt wenn ich die Siegerbikes sehe!
Ich muß sagen, daß die hier gezeigten bikes mittlerweile einen Perfektionsgrad erreicht haben, daß mir einfach nur mehr der Mund offen stehen bleibt.

Einfach toll, was hier so gezeigt wird!
Und vor allem auch toll organisiert!


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Mai 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei allen Beteiligten bedanken - ganz besonders natürlich bei Insa für die Durchführung und allen die meine Bikes gevotet haben .

Ganz besonders stolz bin ich auf meinen erneuten Sieg bei den Fullies - mein Lieblingsbike hat es wieder geschafft 

Den zweiten Platz bei den Hardtails hätte ich nicht erwartet und muss gestehen , dass Volkers Bike einfach nur der Hammer ist - das war ja auch die am härtesten umkämpfte Kategorie und von daher bin ich hier mehr als zufrieden .

Fazit :

Geiler Wettbewerb - geile Bikes - und es hat wie immer riesigen Spass gemacht , auch wenn mir schon vor nächstem Jahr graut - das wird nicht einfacher - jedes Jahr werden die Limits höher gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Mai 2009)

Danke Insa für die viele Arbeit und das war am Ende ja richtig knapp und spannend bei den Eingängern. Drei Punkte ist ja nun fast nichts. Ich hatte zwar in anderen Kategorien außer den Singlespeedern kein Rad am Start, aber ich finde den Wettbewerb motivierend und werde meine beste Ehefrau von allen davon überzeugen, dass ihr 96-er Bravado für das kommende Jahr unbedingt in einen wettbewerbsfähigen Zustand versetzt werden muss.


Kelme - Signatur ändern nicht vergessen.


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Mai 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein herzliches Dankeschön an Insa für die wirklich tolle und zeitaufwändige Organisation und auch an alle, die mich mit Stimmen versorgt haben - hätte nie gedacht, dass ich gegen die ganzen Prachtburschen eine Chance habe. 

Die Qualität der Räder/Aufbauten war wirklich sehr hoch. Schön auch, dass es in sehr vielen Kategorien dadurch spannend und knapp war. Und dennoch ist jedesmal (zumindest für mich) wieder ein Stern dabei, der besonders hell leuchtet. Letztes Jahr war es für mich das überragende Xizang von tomasius, dieses Jahr versus' wunderbares Psyclone. Eigentlich sind wir aber alle Sieger. Glückwunsch somit an alle Teilnehmer! Freue mich schon jetzt schon aufs nächste Jahr, in dem ich allerdings wohl eher Zuschauer sein werde. Die Hütte ist voll, und die Aufbauten bleiben wohl unverändert. Wobei - eine Spezialität ist ja noch frisch im Zulauf 

@insa: Du machst jetzt wohlverdienten Urlaub OHNE Internet und irgendwelche Verpflichtungen - die Preise können definitiv warten. 

Hat wirklich Riesenspaß gemacht.
Viele Grüße, Christian


----------



## Radlerin (27. Mai 2009)

Ich zitiere einfach mal...



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Auch ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei allen Beteiligten bedanken - ganz besonders natürlich bei Insa für die Durchführung
> [...]
> Geiler Wettbewerb - geile Bikes - und es hat wie immer riesigen Spass gemacht[...]



Das sagt ja eigentlich alles! 

Ganz großes Kino!  

Und ich hoffe, bis zum nächsten Wettbewerb bekomme auch ich mein Tequesta fertig...


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Mai 2009)

Eine ganz herzliche Gratulation an alle Beteiligten auch aus dem Schwarzwald!


----------



## laxerone (29. Mai 2009)

Super, super, super! 1000 Dank für die Organisation!

Schon die letzten Jahre hatte ich immer viel Spass den Wettbewerb mitzuverfolgen, dieses Jahr mit Teilnahme wars sogar noch spannender (und sogar erfolgreich)

Ich danke auch einfach mal all euch Mitfreaks, die ihr so geile Bikes aufgebaut, fotografiert und ausgestellt habt. Es ist ja der absolute Hammer gewesen dieses Jahr. Und was mich vor allem erstaunt hat war, dass z.B. gerade in der HT und classic Rubrik so ein Variantenreichtum zu sehen war. Kaum 2 Bikes, wo man sagen könnte die sind quasi identisch aufgebaut.

Glückwunsch natürlich noch an alle Sieger und besonders den Start/Ziel Sieg von Volker in der härtesten Disziplin.


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Arbeit!
Und nächstes Jahr versuche ich auch wieder, das eine oder andere Rad zu zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (31. Mai 2009)

Herzliche Glückwünsche an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2009)

Ähem, ja: Guckst du!


----------



## GT-Oldschool (2. Juni 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich bei Insa für die Orga und allen die für mein Bike gestimmt haben bedanken! Tolle Räder gab es wieder in allen Kategorien zu sehen. Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, dann werde ich in der Kategorie "Classic" teilnehmen.

GT Forever!


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. Juni 2009)

:Nachtrag:

Mein Sachpreis: Syncros Vorbau 130mm schwarz matt mit Repro-Kappe Alu blank


----------



## Hoerni (3. Juni 2009)

Vielen herzlichen Dank 

für die wirklich tolle Organisation!

Mein besonderes Kompliment auch an die Gewinner - und an Euer nettes Forum! Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt, wie sehr Ihr GT ler (zähle ich nun eigentlich auch dazu?!) Eure Herzensmarke hegt, pflegt und verehrt - und anscheinend auch fahrt! Hier erfährt das Pimpen nach den eigenen Vorstellungen und nicht nur nach Katalogvorgaben besondere Aufmerksamkeit. Das gefällt mir besonders, da Bikes doch nicht nur "Fahrzeuge", sondern auch ästhetische Gebilde sind, mit denen man Teil der eigenen Persönlichekit ausdrücken kann, wie mit einem Bild.

Eure Einstellung und wie hier das ansonsten anonyme Internet Persönlichkeit und Verbindlichkeit erfährt, ist schon beeindruckend - bitte weiter so. 

Herzlichst,

Hörni


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Juni 2009)

Hat ein bischen gedauert , aber hier mein Preis 

Zwei Sattelstützen in 26,8mm Durchmesser 

1mal GT gebraucht und einmal Ritchey neu


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juni 2009)

Vielen dank für euer Verständis, dass wir erst Urlaub machen durften... 

Da wir nicht wußten ob wir überhaupt I-Net in der Ferienwohnung haben, habe ich die Dateien mit euren Bildern gleich zu Hause gelassen. Pech gehabt, doch I-Net und keine Bilder da 

Nun habe ich mich aber mal schnell an die Arbeit gemacht und die Bilder sortiert,  mit anderen Bildern zusammengefügt
und in mein Fotoalbum *"SACHPREISE WETTBEWERB 2009"* hochgeladen (Anfangs 2 Seiten).

Nun soll es so laufen, dass sich erst mal die Erstplazierten aus den 8 Kategorien Preise aussuchen sollen. 
Ihr kennt es ja aus den letzten Jahren, bitte 3 Vorschläge machen 1., 2., 3. Wunsch bei Gleichheit entscheidet das Los. Wenn die Sachpreise ausgesucht wurden, dann schickt mir bitte den Titel des Bildes *als PN* und ich werde euch dann sagen, mit wem ihr euch in Verbindung setzten müsst, damit ihr eure Preise zugeschickt bekommt. Die Sachpreise, welche dann in der ersten Runde ausgesucht wurden, werde ich dann bei mir aus dem Album löschen und dann kommen die Zweitplazierten, dann die Drittplazierten an die Reihe...(nach gleichem Prinzip)

Positiv ist zu Bewerten, dass bis auf 2 Teilnehmer einen Sachpreis zur Verfügung gestellt haben.


So, die Erstplazierten dürfen sich dann nun austoben.

Hardtail *Versus*
Titan *Zaskar-le*
BMX *GT-Oldschool*
Fully *Ketterechts*
28'er *versus*
Classic *hoeckle*
Singlespeeder *kelme*
DDD *SpeedyR*


----------



## GTdanni (22. Juni 2009)

Nun will ich natürlich nicht als einer der 2 da stehen. 

Ich hatte den Preis auch schonmal genannt aber vergessen eine PN mit Bild zu senden. 

Hier nun mein Preis, nix besonderes aber Lila. 



 



Cu Danni


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juni 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nun will ich natürlich nicht als einer der 2 da stehen.
> 
> Ich hatte den Preis auch schonmal genannt aber vergessen eine PN mit Bild zu senden.
> 
> ...




Du warst nicht gemeint...


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte die Erstplazierten, die sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet haben bitten, sich einen Sachpreis bis *nächsten Mittwoch 01.07.2009* auszusuchen.
Ansonsten werde ich mit der Preisvergabe der Zweitplazierten beginnen.

Gruß Insa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (1. Juli 2009)

So, nun haben wir die erste Runde geschafft und jetzt dürfen sich die Zweitplazierten austoben. Dann mal ran an die Sachpreise. Wie schon erwähnt bei Gleichheit entscheidet das Los. Bitte gebt mir 1., 2., 3. Wunsch per PN an. Wie auch in der ersten Runde findet ihr die Perise bei mir im Fotoalbum "Sachpreise Wettbewerb 2009"

Hardtail *Ketterechts*
Titan *Ketterechts*
BMX *GT-Sassy*
Fully *Stefan9113*
28'er *DeepStar23*
Classic *Manni1599*
Singlespeeder *tomasius*
DDD *gt-heini*

Viel Spaß


----------



## mountymaus (16. Juli 2009)

So, nun haben wir die zweite Runde geschafft und jetzt dürfen sich die Drittplazierten austoben. Dann mal ran an die Sachpreise. Wie schon erwähnt bei Gleichheit entscheidet das Los. Bitte gebt mir 1., 2., 3. Wunsch per PN an. Wie auch in der zweiten Runde findet ihr die Perise bei mir im Fotoalbum "Sachpreise Wettbewerb 2009"

Hardtail *laxerone*
Titan *versus*
BMX *MUD´Doc*
Fully *moitrich*
28'er *neuroncrust*
Classic *zaskar-le*
Singlespeeder *Hoerni*
DDD *mountymaus*

Viel Spaß

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob es denn bisher geklappt hat, dass die ersten ihre Sachpreise bekommen haben.


----------



## GTdanni (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann sagen das ich meinen Sachpreis vom 2006er Wettbewerb noch nicht habe......... 

Cu Danni


----------



## mountymaus (10. August 2009)

So, nun habe ich es endlich mal geschafft, auch die dritte Runde zu beenden.

Ich möchte mich noch mal recht herzlich bei allen bedanken, die bei dem Wettbewerb teilgenommen haben. Ich finde, dass wir in diesem Jahr wieder sehr viele schöne Räder gesehen haben und würde mich freuen, wenn wir es auch im nächsten Jahr wieder schaffen, einen solchen Wettbewerb auf die Beine zu stellen.
Gebt mir doch bitte ein "feedback", was die Sachpreise von diesem Wettbewerb angeht. Hat alles soweit funktoniert?? 

Also, bis denne und *G*u*T*e fahrt mit euren GT's!!!

Ach, vielleicht sieht man das eine oder andere Rad ja beim GT-Treffen im Harz?? Würde mich sehr darüber freuen.


----------



## versus (10. August 2009)

ich habe die beiden ersten sachpreise bekommen und bedanke mich bei feri für die prompte, persönliche zustellung des performers und bei bedrich für den schicken einteiler (vielleicht werde ich zum nächsten ti-treffen mal mit dem erscheinen ;-)!

nochmals danke an insa ! ! !


----------



## Manni1599 (29. August 2009)

Moin!

Geht es eigentlich nur mir so? 

Wie ihr alle wisst, habe ich beim diesjährigen Contest in der Classicwertung mit meinem '90er Avalanche den Zweiten Platz erreicht. Ich durfte mir also etwas aussuchen. Meine Wahl fiel auf einen XT Umwerfer. 
Kurz darauf schrieb mich Insa an, der "Spender" melde sich nicht und reagiere auch nicht auf PN's. Also gut, dann halt eben etwas anderes ausgesucht. Diesmal fiel die Wahl auf einen älteren Tacho, was ja gut zu meinen etwas älteren Rädern passt.
Dann mal los: Kontaktaufnahme, Adresse gemailt und - nichts mehr.
Schade eigentlich. So bekommt der Wettbewerb imho einen leicht schalen Beigeschmack.

Ebenso hätte ich auf den Erhalt meiner "Gaben" (immerhin einen original GT Rizer in gutem Zustand und eine NOS/NIB GT-Trinkflasche mit Halter) eine Reaktion erwartet.
Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, zumal man sich ja auch persönlich kennt.

So denn, ich fahre jetzt gleich wieder in den Harz, das entschädigt immer und sorgt für gute Laune

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!
Manni


----------



## GTdanni (29. August 2009)

Du hast aber auch ein Pech. 

Aber wie gesagt ich hab meinen Preis von 2006 auch noch nicht. (ich rechne auch nichtmehr damit)  

Wenn es dich tröstet und niemand anders Anspruch hat spendiere ich dir meinen Preis (lila Brakebooster) 

Cu Danni


----------



## zaskar-le (29. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Geht es eigentlich nur mir so?



Nein, auch ich habe für einen meiner gewonnenen Preise noch keinerlei Feedback oder gar eine Sendung erhalten. Ich sehe das aber recht entspannt, auch wenn es doch ein wenig komisch ist. Jeder kann ja mal viel zu tun haben, aber über Monate hinweg kann man in Zeiten der elektronischen Kommunikation schon mal ein kleines Lebenszeichen hinterlassen, geht doch eigentlich schnell... [edit: hat sich gerade auf sehr nette Art und Weise geklärt - danke! ]

Für den zweiten Preis möchte ich mich beim edlen Spender sehr herzlich bedanken, leider weiß ich nicht mehr, welcher nick sich hinter dem Absender verbirgt, daher bleibt mir nur der Weg über diesen Thread. Die grünen Onza Hörnchen sind wohlbehalten angekommen und erstrahlen in voller NOS-Schönheit. * Vielen Dank dafür - wirklich sehr, sehr schöne Teile!*


----------



## Ketterechts (29. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Geht es eigentlich nur mir so?
> 
> ...



Hi Manni

Sorry - dein Rizer und die Flasche sind wohlbehalten bei mir angekommen - zu der Zeit waren wir allerdings im Urlaub und bei der Rückkehr stapelten sich hier Packete und sowohl die Masse an Emails und PNs nach gerademal 9 Tagen Urlaub hat mich glatt überfordert . Auch das GT Banner von Agressor2 kam in der Zeit an und auch meine GT Griffe hab ich mittlerweile erhalten . Meine Sattelstützen sind beide rausgegangen und sollten auch schon angekommen sein .

Hoffe die ausstehenden Preise kommen noch bei den verdienten Gewinnern an und ich würde mich freuen , wenn der Kontest auch im nächsten Jahr wieder stattfinden würde . Ein Fully wird gerade aufgebaut - ich will ja meinen Titel erneut verteidigen .

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2009)

so bin aus dem urlaub wieder da und möchte gerne noch einmal die info erhalten wem ich meine syncros mäntel als preis überlassen will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. August 2009)

Mein Preis ist auch angekommen, Danke schön.


----------



## moitrich (30. August 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so bin aus dem urlaub wieder da und möchte gerne noch einmal die info erhalten wem ich meine syncros mäntel als preis überlassen will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Mir


----------



## moitrich (30. August 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Geht es eigentlich nur mir so?
> 
> ...



Hallo Manni,
den Tacho bekommst du von mir, ist seit Wochen verpackt, ich habs schlichtweg vergessen loszuschicken.

Sorry,
Alex


----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Mir




bitte um adresse...............


----------



## Manni1599 (31. August 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> den Tacho bekommst du von mir, ist seit Wochen verpackt, ich habs schlichtweg vergessen loszuschicken.
> 
> Sorry,
> Alex




Schön! Ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie schnell ich bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. September 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schön! Ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie schnell ich bin!




......ich weiss es immer noch nicht......


----------



## mountymaus (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo noch mal 
ist da jemand der nicht weiß oder nicht mehr weiß, an wen er seinen Sachpreis schicken soll?? Ich würde gern so langsam mal mein Postfach etwas leeren. Ich warte da mal noch ein paar Tage...

Gruß bis dahin


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. Oktober 2009)

Irgendjemand scheints net mehr zu wissen.. Hab noch nix bekommen..


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2009)

man sorry sorry sorry leute.
ich bin einer von denen die noch nicht versendet haben.
aber an wen?????????????????????????????


----------



## mountymaus (5. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber an wen?????????????????????????????



Frag mich doch  
Kommt per PN!!


----------



## Manni1599 (6. Oktober 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand scheints net mehr zu wissen.. Hab noch nix bekommen..



Mach Dir nichts draus. Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Stemmel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es einfach traurig, dass manche Teilnehmer meinen, die aufgestellten Bedingungen gelten nur für andere aber nicht für sie selber... 

Mir muss mein Rad gefallen, ich habe es für mich und nicht für andere so aufgebaut. Für mich war das die letzte Wettbewerbsteilnahme.


----------



## Kruko (6. Oktober 2009)

Der diesjährige Wettbewerb hat diesbezüglich einen sehr faden Beigeschmack bekommen. Bei uns ist auch nur ein halber Preis angekommen. 

Man sollte es überdenken, ob man bei zukünftigen Wettbewerben noch Preise vergibt. Es ist schade, was mache für eine Einstellung diesbezüglich haben. Schlimm ist es nur, wenn dann auch noch ein Preis "kassiert" wird, man aber selber nicht das zur Verfügung gestellte verschickt.

Für mich gilt: Wettbewerb ja, aber demnächst ohne Preise. Da kommen diese Diskussionen nicht vor und unseren Spaß haben wir trotzdem.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Oktober 2009)

Ja ist leider sehr schade .

Ich hab alle meine Preise erhalten und die von mir gestellten auch versendet .

Fand das mit den Preisen eigentlich ne sehr nette Sache , da es aber scheinbar nicht klappt , sollte der nächste Wettbewerb wohl besser ohne stattfinden .


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach traurig, dass manche Teilnehmer meinen, die aufgestellten Bedingungen gelten nur für andere aber nicht für sie selber...
> 
> Mir muss mein Rad gefallen, ich habe es für mich und nicht für andere so aufgebaut. Für mich war das die letzte Wettbewerbsteilnahme.



über was ärgerst du dich konkret, bzw. was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich ärgere mich darüber, dass 

- einige mitmachen, denen die ausgeschriebenen Rahmenbedingungen bekannt sind, diese dann aber selbst nicht erfüllen (nämlich die gestifteten Preise auch verschicken geschweige denn es teilweise nicht einmal für nötig halten, sich mit den Gewinnern in Verbindung zu setzen). 


Ich habe mitgemacht, weil ich mein Rad schön finde und es in diesem Wettbewerb zeigen wollte. Das kann ich in 'Zeigt her Eure GT's' auch, brauche dafür aber keinen Wettbewerb.


----------



## DeepStar23 (6. Oktober 2009)

ich seh´s mit den Preisen gelassen.. Deswegen hab ich auch net mitgemacht.. 

Ich habe meinen Preis mit ner Woche Verspätung verschickt. 

Denke um nen Preis ging es den wenigsten Leuten hier.. 
Wäre natürlich schön wenn jeder zu seinem Preis kommt,keine Frage.. 

Ich bin auch beim nächstem Mal wieder dabei,ob mit oder ohne Preise..


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich habe mitgemacht, weil ich mein Rad schön finde und es in diesem Wettbewerb zeigen wollte. Das kann ich in 'Zeigt her Eure GT's' auch, brauche dafür aber keinen Wettbewerb.



ich verstehe dich immer noch nicht. für mich ist der reiz des wettbewerbs das feedback, das in dem fall sogar messbar ist. dabei setzt man sich natürlich auch der kritik aus und muss damit rechnen, dass man nicht so viele stimmen bekommt, wie gedacht.

du hast doch wohl kaum wegen der winkenden preise mitgemacht?

natürlich finde ich es auch nicht okay, dass einige preise nicht versandt wurden, aber für mich ist das auch wirklich nicht das wichtigste. 


...wobei ich dieses jahr wirklich tolle preise bekommen habe 

a propos:
@laxerone: wolltest du nicht mal wegen des lenkers vorbeikommen?


----------



## cleiende (6. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> natürlich finde ich es auch nicht okay, dass einige preise nicht versandt wurden, aber für mich ist das auch wirklich nicht das wichtigste.



Dennoch ist es ein offensichtlicher Verfall der Sitten in dem bis vor einigen Monaten von respektvollem Umgang geprägten Unterforum.
Kurz zwei Sätze dazu:
"Was Du willst das man Dir nicht tu das füg auch keinem Andern zu!"
oder
"Man sollte sich morgens noch beim Rasieren ins Gesicht sehen können".

Wettbewerb ja, gegenseitig gestiftete und versandte Preise - wohl eher nicht.


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es ein offensichtlicher Verfall der Sitten in dem bis vor einigen Monaten von respektvollem Umgang geprägten Unterforum.



da kann ich dir nicht so ganz widersprechen.


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2009)

Man muss es sogar leider bestätigen. Viele alteingessenne User schauen nur noch sporadisch vorbei und beteidigen sich nicht mehr am "Forumsgeschehen".

Interessant ist auch, dass zum Wettbewerb sehr viele "Neue" hier aufgetaucht und kurz danach wieder verschwunden sind. Ganz nach dem Motto, da gibt es eventuell etwas umsonst.


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Oktober 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Man muss es sogar leider bestätigen. Viele alteingessenne User schauen nur noch sporadisch vorbei und beteidigen sich nicht mehr am "Forumsgeschehen".



Das ist der Verlauf des Lebens, Generationeneffekt, ....
Das ist nichts persönliches(!) aber die Story liest man immer wieder. "Alte" gehen, "Neue" kommen. "Neue" werden "Alte". "Früher war alles besser!"

Viele User schaun hier rein, lesen interessante Threads und sind ohne Beteiligung wieder weg. Ist das schlimm? Mich stört es nicht. Das ist das Web.

Mit jedem Jahr wächst das Angebot an interessanten Freizeitaktivitäten und damit ändert sich auch automatisch das Userverhalten/wechselnde Hobbys. Wer das bedenkt redet nicht immer von "alten Zeiten" sondern lebt in der Situation.


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2009)

Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Ich freue mich, wenn neue User hier auftauchen und sich positiv einbringen. Ich lese z. B. gerne die beiden Aufbauthreads der Zaskar-Rahmen (einer ist ja von Dir und ich bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt)

Interessen ändern sich, das ist auch klar. Aber der Umgangston hat sich durch einige Neulinge hier verändert.


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Oktober 2009)

Kommt mir Bekannt vor, gt-heini. Selbst bei mir im Canyon-Subforum hat 
sich einiges getan. Viele "Alte" sind gegangen, viele "Neue" sind dabei. 
Da sieht man schon innerhalb von 2 Jahren, wie sehr sich das Web 
verändern kann... Ist halt immer spannend.

Lese auch immer sehr gerne im GT-Forum, kann aber leider nichts einbringen
(außer das BMX).Aber irgendwann hab ich auch so ein chices Zaskar  
wie das von Syborg und dann kann ich hoffentlich auch mehr mitreden.
Den Angler sehe ich gar nicht mehr...
Zu den nicht versendeten Preisen kann ich nur sagen: 
wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen  oder so
So viel Ehre sollte schon sein. Egal wer, egal wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe das auch nicht als generelle Kritik an den "Neuen" verstanden und weiß schon wie du das meintest. Es kann aber halt auch anders interpretiert werden.

Zum Umgangston einiger mutmaßlich jüngerer User kann ich dir zu 100 Prozent zustimmen. Wer sich hier derart daneben verhält sollte nur noch ignoriert werden.

Ohne die "Alteingesessenen" wäre ich übrings auch nicht hier. Von wem will man sonst was lernen.


----------



## Stemmel (7. Oktober 2009)

*


versus schrieb:



			ich verstehe dich immer noch nicht. für mich ist der reiz des wettbewerbs das feedback, das in dem fall sogar messbar ist. dabei setzt man sich natürlich auch der kritik aus und muss damit rechnen, dass man nicht so viele stimmen bekommt, wie gedacht.

du hast doch wohl kaum wegen der winkenden preise mitgemacht?

natürlich finde ich es auch nicht okay, dass einige preise nicht versandt wurden, aber für mich ist das auch wirklich nicht das wichtigste.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


versus schrieb:


> > Mir war von vornherein klar, dass ich mit meinem Rad keine Chance habe, einen Preis zu gewinnen. Im Gegenteil: Ich war überrascht und erfreut, wie viele Stimmen mein Rad bekommen hat. Mit einem Preis habe ich nicht gerechnet und trotzdem einen gestiftet (allerdings wurde der nicht als Einzelpreis vergeben sondern im 'Doppelpaket' mit Mannis Preis gemeinsam). Nein, auch ich freue mich über das Feedback, was kommt. Aber eben dieses Feedback kann ich u.U. ja auch in einem anderen Thread bekommen.
> >
> > Und da Du und ich es nicht okay finden, dass einige Preise nicht versandt wurden, ziehe ich meine Konsequenzen daraus. Wenn ich Feedback bekommen möchte, dann eben in einem anderen Thread. Aber ich denke, dass sich an meinem Rad nicht mehr viel ändern wird.


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2009)

ok, verstanden ;-)


----------



## Rennkram (7. Oktober 2009)

Erst kam sehr lange Zeit (2 - 3 Monate?) keine Reaktion, wer gewonne hat und wer Preise bekommt.
Ich habe mich dann unter neuem Namen angemeldet und hier im Thread zufällig gelesen, dass jemand den von mir gestifteten Preis erwartet. 
Habe diese Person angeschrieben -> keine Reaktion.
Sollte sich derjenige noch bei mir melden, werde ich selbstv. den Preis verschicken.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

aber es ist doch erstmal das problem, dass nicht alle teilnehmer nen preis zur verfügung gestellt haben.
oder waren die preise nur für die ersten platzierungen gedacht? eigentlich nich, oder?


----------



## mountymaus (7. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber es ist doch erstmal das problem, dass nicht alle teilnehmer nen preis zur verfügung gestellt haben.
> oder waren die preise nur für die ersten platzierungen gedacht? eigentlich nich, oder?



Es haben alle einen Preis gegeben, die teilgenommen haben. Die Preise haben jeweils die ersten 3 aus jeder Kategorie gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

haben die ersten 3 dann jeweils mehrere preise gekriegt?
entweder ich steh grad mächtig auf dem schlauch, oder irgendwas haut da nich hin...


----------



## mountymaus (7. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> haben die ersten 3 dann jeweils mehrere preise gekriegt?
> entweder ich steh grad mächtig auf dem schlauch, oder irgendwas haut da nich hin...



Was soll denn da nicht hinhauen?  Ich habe das genau so gehandhabt wie mein "Vorgänger". Es wurden teilweise "kleine" Sachpreise mit anderen zusammengefasst.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

achso. das wusst ich nich.
ist ja auch egal. 
ich werd nächstes jahr bestimmt eh nicht teilnehmen. 
das karakoram wird nicht aufgebaut und wann das zaskar mal wieder teile kriegt ist überhaupt nicht abzusehn.


----------



## moitrich (7. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> man sorry sorry sorry leute.
> ich bin einer von denen die noch nicht versendet haben.
> aber an wen?????????????????????????????



Immer noch mir, siehe Post 39 und 41.

@Manni
dein Preis ist seit heute unterwegs, sorry nochmal für die Verspätung.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

Ich habe gestern ein Päckchen bekommen!
Vielen Dank Alex, der Tacho ist wirklich noch sehr schön!
(Werd gleich mal Batterien besorgen und dann bekommt er einen Ehrenplatz am 90er Avalanche.)


----------



## moitrich (13. Oktober 2009)

@ Manni
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.

@ Davidbelize
Kommt noch was von dir?


----------



## moitrich (23. Oktober 2009)

@ Davidbelize

Nachdem ich den Sachpreis von dir immer noch nicht bekommen habe, solltest du ihn einfach behalten.
Die wiederholten Ausreden (Adresse fehlt, schicke ich dir am Wochenende raus etc.) kannst du dir sparen.

Dieses Verhalten ist alles andere als


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2009)

die teile sind unterwegs. solten mo oder die da sein.


ja hab mist gebaut.


----------



## moitrich (24. Oktober 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die teile sind unterwegs. solten mo oder die da sein.
> 
> 
> ja hab mist gebaut.




Ich hoffe diesmal, dass es wahr ist.
Also Schwamm drüber und


----------

